# PVC mold. Is it a mistake???



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

I made a bunch of 3" pvc molds, and darn if I dont LOVE using them. They are SO easy to use as opposed to the loaf molds Ive been using. 

Questions ....when I see handcrafted soap for sale its always rectangular bars. Am I shooting off my foot if I only make soaps using my pvc molds??? Or would it make me stand out?

We did a "research trip" to a renn faire last weekend and there were two soapers on site. One doing small glycerin soaps, and one doing rectangular bars. Both were really tiny set ups. Nothing like the pictures you ladies post (OMGS!!!! Yall have setups to aspire too!!!).

So far deciding what mold to use has been the hardest part of making soap!!! I made my first GM soap this weekend with Black Linen and Amber fragrance and it turned out BEAUTIFULLY!!! No burning at all. Beginners luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Joy,,, the size of mold and shape is a personal decision for you... the important part is how you market your products and yourself... When selling your soaps you are actually marketing yourself,,, So mold size, shape will not make a difference.. once you start selling and if your product is good, it sells itself, by word of mouth, quality.. etc.. Doesn't mean you have to stop marketing tho.. 
Congrads on the first batch of soap
Barb


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

AND they will fit perfectly on our round soap dishes and into our shave mugs! :biggrin
Lee


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I make and sell round soaps using PVC molds and have never had one complaint! My customers love them and they spread the word...word of mouth is great!

I feel that making the round soaps makes me stand out and be different and sometimes that is what people are looking for...so make the soap you like and do what works for you.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I make both rectangular soaps and round soaps. I like doing fun things with the soap that are hard to do with a pvc mold (swirls, layers, etc) but I use the pvc mold for my shaving soap. And yes, it does fit perfectly into Lee's wonderful shaving mugs and her stuff is great. :biggrin


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

Okay....I *think( I may have found a flaw.....HOW do you package round soap???? I dislike shrink wrap, but cant really find any other bags that seem to work.....cringe


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I shrink wrap mine with Dan's Bands, thesage.com

You know what is super cute? Natural or white coffee filters, they fit perfectly and if you start on one edge and pleat it into the middle perfectly then close it with a really pretty 2.5 inch round label, it's very high end looking. Especially the white with a colored label, or silver or gold. Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

And you would still be able to smell the soap through the filter!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

The coffee filters are great.. as Vicki mentioned.
When I was at a soap conference.. there was a demonstration on how to get them on almost with no work.
Take a roll of duct tape.. place the coffee filter on top.. lay the round soap over the duct tape hole.. with the filter in between.. then push the soap in the hole.
The filter will gather around the sides.. then press the excess of the filter down over the soap.. place a round label sticker type on top of the gathered ends.. then push the soap with the filter on it.. out the back of the duct tape hole.
I make baby soap in PVC and use this method to get the filters on it effortlessly.
Makes a pretty wrapped soap and YES.. you can smell the soap through the filter.


----------



## midkiffsjoy (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW!! I'd have never thought of that!!! Im not sure which is neater.....the way you explained how to do it or that there is such a thing as a soap conference!!!


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok, this is looking good. Thanks, Rett! What size are your rounds? I'm using 2 1/2" pipe & the 3" dia of the tape roll is a little sloppy for me so I think I'll see if I can find a 2 1/2" slip joint in my hub's pile-o-crap. Also, I'm using greaseproof sandwich wrap; 12" squares cut into 6" squares with a paper cutter and the corners cut off to cut down on the bulkiness. 2" label to seal. I have tried the coffee filters but the crisp white sandwich paper is so much cleaner & crisper looking so I'm staying with that & it's cheap at Costco. But really, the tape roll trick is so much better than the tedious hand pleating. Thanks so much.

Another paper I'm going to try is origami paper I saw at Michael's. It comes in 6" squares and all kinds of fantastic patterns & colors. Would just need a very simple label.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh yes.. there are area soap conference... :biggrin

I attended a two day one in Alabama last year... had around 125 in attendance. 
Two full days of soap and slobber... :biggrin

I won't be able to go this year... and I hate that. There was so much to learn still.


----------

